# Hex Bugs?



## S. E. (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a Hex Bug? They're pretty neat. I got a blue one today, and I named him Sparky. ^^

They run around, they turn around when their antennas hit objects, and, as far as I know, they come to noise. 

So, what do you guys think of them?

[Picture]


----------

